# New Holland vs Vermeer Round Balers



## Morancher (Sep 5, 2011)

I am wanting to purchase a new round baler. I am looking at a New Holland BR7070 baler and a Vermeer 604 Super M. I currently have a twine tie Vermeer 504SI baler that is pretty simple to use. When I compare the NH to the Vermeer, it looks like the NH is much more complicated and has many more parts that may need replaced in time. The Vermeer does not have the extra rollers, or "floor", and must carry the weight of the bale on its belts. I am wondering if anyone has any experience with these balers and the pros and cons of each. I am leaning towards the Vermeer, but the dealer is 45 miles away from me, while the NH dealer is 1 mile away. Can anyone offer advice? Thank you.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Which dealer will provide the service you expect? Any modern baler will work and they all have their own quirks. It is more important to have quick and reliable service than the color of the baler. Are there actually more rolls in a New Holland? Since the belts are considerably shorter, than their competition, there are probably less idler rolls for the belts to go around.


----------



## white poet warlord (Nov 7, 2011)

I had three Vermeer bailers in a row. The last one I had was the 605XL or something like that. I had plugging issues on the pickup and got sick of fighting it. Traded for the New Holland 780 with a wide pickup about 9 years ago. I have 8000 bales through it and did loose a set of bearings on the next up from the bottom roller. I replaced the heavy chains on the left side this past summer. I do have a few plugging issues on the edges of the pickup I dont like. But overall its a good baler. I would like to run one of the new Vermeer bailers before I trade again. Thats all I can tell you


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Are there actually more rolls in a New Holland?


Answer is yes because the NH uses rolls to form the front of the bale instead of looping the belts down the front of the baler. Having these extra rolls means extra chains and gears to drive them. Both Vermeer and NH have a floor roll. Vermeer does not have a stuffer of any kind.
Ran my 780A specialty crop beside a 605SM cornstalk special this fall for an hour or so in cornstalks. The Vermeer clearly had more capacity. The New Holland made a nicer bale. The Vermeer was also almost maxxed out for density pressure while the NH was about half way into its range, both presumably dropping bales similar in weight.
NH will also do a better job of picking up fine material if it is set right as Vermeer has a rather wide center between pickup tines.
My personal opinion is that both brands will work well.


----------



## Morancher (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you for the responses. I am now working with my NH dealer due to him being closer with the ability to service quickly, if needed. I have also consulted with a few others in my area that have used NH and had good luck. I am going to keep my fingers crossed. Thanks again.


----------

